# New labs post TT Whats happening?



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Had TT on Dec.3 2013 now I'm hyper! Ok so post TT labs were........

12/11/13

TSH 23.40 (0.49-4.67)

Free T 4 0.64 (0.61-1.60)

Free T3 3.73 (2.50-3.90)

Started on Levothyroxine 100 mcg

1/17/14

TSH 1.49

Free T4 1.31

Free T3 4.12 (H)

Started having some heart palpitations about a week before apt. so Levothyroxine was decreased to 88 mcg

2/13/14

TSH 0.13 (L)

Free T4 1.52

Free T3 3.92 (H)

Levothyroxine decreased again to 75 mcg

Is this normal to drop so much without a thyroid. Compared to what I see other people taking for their meds mine is kind of low and I still keep dropping. About a week and a half before these last labs I was having slight anxiety on and off, nausea, feeling cranky, just not right. I am relieved to at least know it is because I am getting hyperthyroid and not something else. Will recheck labs in another 4 weeks.

On another note I still have this ball under my incision about the size of a grape. It is making me nuts! Sometimes it pushes on my throat and makes me gaggy. Espically if I put my chin to my chest. It used to be huge but about 3 weeks after surg started to shrink rapidly but then stopped at this size and wont go down any more. Any advise would be great! I had surg to get rid of a lump in my throat! I don't want to have another one!! lol Thanks for all you advise and help! Blessings

:hugs:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I can only speak from my experience, it took a long time to get the correct medication after surgery. I am now on a dose that made me in the hyper range shortly after surgery. This dose seems to work now. I have been wicked hypo and hyper since surgery on different medications, a strange trip for sure. I think it takes time for some bodies to adjust. I had the lump in the incision too. Have you mentioned it to your doctor? Mine was nothing. I did get a lot of relief from scar massage some time after surgery, not right away. Hang in there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

It sounds like you are just going through a normal adjustment period. Your body is still confused. This has been a difficult journey for you but there is light at the end of the tunnel.

Hang tough.

Hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

It took me awhile to adjust post TT - Try to find a doctor who will dose you on FT-4 and Free T-3 and not TSH, that is the key to proper replacement post TT.

Be sure to have a lab at least every 6-8 weeks until you stabilize.


----------

